# I mean REALLY?!!



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

I dont have many of you read or remember my posting about Jack being very scaried of moving and park cars and how it makes walks diffcult, but something happened last night that just amazes me.

Jack was very awake and just wanted to run and play last night. While since my husband had to be up for work this morning I stay up and played with Jack. Around 1:00 am, still WIDE AWAKE he hit his bell to go out. I open the door, he did his business and then just looked toward the side of the house. He was on point! Which I love watching him do that since he is not trained to hunt. I kept calling him and calling him and could not get his attention. So, I walked out there and he looked at him, so I walked back towards the door thinking he was following me. When I looked back he was still on point!! All of a sudden he jump and ran towards the fence, just then I saw a couple of deer running next to the fence. He was barking and jumping and wanted out really bad to run after them. 

I just found this so amazing and funny! Jack wanted this deer but is so afraid of cars!!! I mean REALLY!! What gives????


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Deer smell better than cars except the tires that pick up all the scent-next time out on lead let him do his business's on a tire and he will be master of his universe!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Being afraid of cars is not a bad thing at all.
Wanting to chase deer could be a bad thing.
Jack has a good karma thing going.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah, being afriad of cars is a good thing, but it sucks on walks!


----------

